# Blurry Looking threw peep



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

what kind of peep are you using.

go to lancasterarchery.com and search peeps. See what style you have. The angle of the peep may not be aligning fully open at full draw. Kinda hard to fix w/o being there. 

Seeing that your in Hawaii - I wish I was there.

If your are going to be shooting feild archery with it, out to 80 Yards, set your peep height at the distance of 40 yrds.


----------



## Monster637 (Jun 10, 2009)

subconsciously said:


> what kind of peep are you using.
> 
> go to lancasterarchery.com and search peeps. See what style you have. The angle of the peep may not be aligning fully open at full draw. Kinda hard to fix w/o being there.
> 
> ...


Looks to be ~ G5 Meta Magnesium Peep 

Heres the pic!!!!

dont know about 80 yard shots From me.....But id like to be able to get my 35- and 40 yard shots Down pat......AND CONSISTENT,,

just im amazed dudes can From just a peep see a 60-70 yard bullseye threw there peep


----------



## Monster637 (Jun 10, 2009)

subconsciously said:


> what kind of peep are you using.
> 
> go to lancasterarchery.com and search peeps. See what style you have. The angle of the peep may not be aligning fully open at full draw. Kinda hard to fix w/o being there.
> 
> ...


Looks to be ~ G5 Meta Magnesium Peep 

Heres the pic!!!!

dont know about 80 yard shots From me.....But id like to be able to get my 35- and 40 yard shots Down pat......AND CONSISTENT,,

just im amazed dudes can From just a peep see a 60-70 yard bullseye threw there peep !!!
im thinking maybe my eyes have gotten hammered from to much time on my laptop each day !!!


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you shoot with one eye open or both?

Do you wear glasses? Bifocals?

I wear glasses with progressive bifocals. When I shoot with them, the pins are in focus and the target is out of focus with either one eye or both eyes open. If I use contacts, I can get both in focus with both eyes open. If I try to shoot with one eye open, the target is almost always at some level of "out of focus" with my 49 year old presbyopic eyes. Of course, this is assuming the peep is always lined up. A turned peep will make the "ring" around the sight frame fuzzy so give your peep a looksy after you draw back. Adding a half turn on the string or just twisting iy back into place will take care of that basic issue. Good luck.


----------



## Monster637 (Jun 10, 2009)

Rick! said:


> Do you shoot with one eye open or both?
> 
> Do you wear glasses? Bifocals?
> 
> I wear glasses with progressive bifocals. When I shoot with them, the pins are in focus and the target is out of focus with either one eye or both eyes open. If I use contacts, I can get both in focus with both eyes open. If I try to shoot with one eye open, the target is almost always at some level of "out of focus" with my 49 year old presbyopic eyes. Of course, this is assuming the peep is always lined up. A turned peep will make the "ring" around the sight frame fuzzy so give your peep a looksy after you draw back. Adding a half turn on the string or just twisting iy back into place will take care of that basic issue. Good luck.


 i shoot with my right eye and have the habit of closing my left,,,,Same way i always sighted a bb gun froma kid to rifles............I will tommorrow check everything out and examine for sure,,,Or if my eyes are going to ****.......BUt it is only when looking threw the peep....when i draw down i can see the bullseye just fine..... Then i line up and its gets a bit fuzzy after the pins,,,Thats why i see all these guy claiming 60-80 yard shoots and hunters talking about 60 yards threw the heart, at 35-40 yards ill geta torso , but if i get the right spot its just instinct :shade: Well thanks for the INtel

No glasses but who knows might need a pair it seems


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Would sugest changing the peep. If the the peep angle is "opened" enough, it wuld be the same as the peep not aligning straight back. I change the peep on my wifes Conquest 4, because she was having the same trouble at 20 yards. Its a cheap fix.

Remember, focus on your target, not yur pins. your pin should be in your secondary vision.


----------



## J.Shoot (Dec 31, 2003)

*specialty peep*

get a specialty peep that you can change the peep sizes. I had the same problem a few years back and was able to correct it by changing peep sizes. 

J.Shoot


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

I would ditch the peep and get a Bow Anchor Sight then you will see everything clearly and never have to worry about peep rotation. At least check it out www.archeryinnovations.com


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

*Focus should be on target.*



subconsciously said:


> Would sugest changing the peep. If the the peep angle is "opened" enough, it wuld be the same as the peep not aligning straight back. I change the peep on my wifes Conquest 4, because she was having the same trouble at 20 yards. Its a cheap fix.
> 
> Remember, focus on your target, not yur pins. your pin should be in your secondary vision.


When shooting a bow the target should be in focus and the pin will be blurred. With the pin and tatget at two different distances you must choose which to focus on. 
Try shooting with both eyes open, you may have to squint to avoid a double image, or shoot with a left eye blinder.


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

You might also try a smaller peep, just may clear things up for you. I'm far sighted and don't have a problem with distance at all, but my pin can be a little fuzzy. Going to a smaller peep cleared things up for me.


----------



## UltraEliteLover (Sep 5, 2009)

*peep sight*

try specility archery peep sights with verifirers. designed to eliminate said problems. have a 8x scope and a #2 peep at 3/32 hole, super sweet, super clear


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

Monster637 said:


> i shoot with my right eye and have the habit of closing my left,,,,Same way i always sighted a bb gun froma kid to rifles............I will tommorrow check everything out and examine for sure,,,Or if my eyes are going to ****.......BUt it is only when looking threw the peep....when i draw down i can see the bullseye just fine..... Then i line up and its gets a bit fuzzy after the pins,,,Thats why i see all these guy claiming 60-80 yard shoots and hunters talking about 60 yards threw the heart, at 35-40 yards ill geta torso , but if i get the right spot its just instinct :shade: Well thanks for the INtel
> 
> No glasses but who knows might need a pair it seems




Closing the other (presumably non-dominant eye) will distort the aiming eye.

Dummy me, all my life I was forced to be right-handed and as it turns out I am really a lefty shooting right-handed. I didn’t really figure it out until I began trying to do well at 40 plus yards. You can’t force eye dominance.

First, I abandoned my progressive lenses. I found that small differences in the way I aligned my head to the bow produced differences in point of impact due to variances in the way light was getting to my eye (progressive…right).

Then I got a peep large enough to see the entire front sight aperture at full draw (including the level).

Then (this was the expensive part) I went to Walmart and bought a pair of clip-on sunglasses, cut off the shooting eye lens and taped (with white tape) the non-shooting eye lens. What I read said using darkness on an eye still open sends confusing signals to the brain. I tried dark for about two weeks and when I converted to white there was an amazing difference in my shooting eye’s ability to focus. I also can flip the blocker up and out of the way when not needed.

Now, I get a relaxed face (no distortion of the eye ball from squinting) and repeatable results at the target.

Of course, I now look even goofier than ever but for me the results were worth the experimentation and silly appearance. My neighbor calls it Borg apparatus. 

You get the benefit of about six months’ experimentation in a two minute read.
Good Luck and Merry Christmas


----------



## jmonroe14 (Aug 26, 2013)

ok I have a question when iam tying to line up my peep sight with the ring on my sight I cant make out where my peep sight is. this only happens in the shade like in a tree stand or in low light but if iam in the sun I can see throught it just fine. I line up the circle of my peep sight with the ring on the sight. iam using a 1/4 peep sight I have tried all different sizes and nothing helps but it didn't do it on my other bows now I have a hoyt rampage xt 2012 started with this bow.i have went to the bow shops and they just look at me like iam crazy I have been to the eye doctor got 20/20 vision can someone please help because I don't want to see the bow but if I cant fix it I will sell it does anybody have the same problem if so how did u fix it please help!!!


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

subconsciously said:


> If your are going to be shooting feild archery with it, out to 80 Yards, set your peep height at the distance of 40 yrds.


What do you mean "set the peep height at the distance of 40 yards"?


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

Perhaps your black plastic peep is disappearing in the shadows. I now use the G5 Meta Peep 5/16 inch diameter peep and it is a light blue in color. At first the color was somewhat of a distraction but now I have become used to the difference.

I have found the contrast between the blue peep and the white ring on the housing of my sight makes verification of correct alignment much easier.

Another thing to verify: 
Draw your bow with your eye(s) closed. 
Make sure you are at full draw and have found your correct anchor points.
Then, open your eyes.
You should now be looking squarely through your rear sight WITHOUT MOVING YOUR HEAD OR ADJUSTING YOUR POSITION!

If you have to move your head, your peep is in need of adjustment.

Also remember that when in a tree stand and aiming downward, a too long draw length will also make it difficult to come to a full draw with your “standard” anchor points.
A too short draw is always preferable to a too long draw…especially when shooting up or downhill.


----------

